# Nuns; A new FB Group if interested



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

I recently found a facebook group for Nun fanciers:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/215441868502013/ 

Come join us if interested.


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Man I remember when these beauties where a flying breed


----------

